# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  [Perla] dhe 1000000000 zemer.

## milanistja_el

Motla me fal qe po te uroj nje ore perpara, por e di qe kane vene kanacen ca ketu per urimet dhe dua te jem e para.  

Te uroj nga thellesia e zemres GEZUAR!!!! Jetofsh dhe shume vite te tjera te mbushura me embelsi, bukuri, plotesim deshirash e realizim endrrash. Jeta te dhente gjithçka qe do zemra jote, sepse meriton gjithçka. Suksese ne shkolle, familje dhe kudo. 
Te kam shume, shume, shume xhan zemer. 

Te perqafoj nga larg fizikisht por shume afer shpirterisht.

----------


## elsaa

Edhe ketu me hile  :i ngrysur:  
Nejse prap mire se binjakja ime ma kaloi . 

Perla ( ja po ta kthej borxhin shpejt e shpejt lol )  U befsh 100 vjec . 
Fjalet e shumta jane fukarallek , por ja ku i ke dhuratat . Po ste pelqyen me thuj se i kam mar me djet kthimi ( ne fakt i kam mare me kredi , dhe do me duhen edhe dy vjet ti laj  :ngerdheshje:  lol ) dhe mund ti nderrojme . 

Fustani rri mire ne trup se e provova vet . lol

----------


## milanistja_el

Ja dhe kpucet qe te kam borxh. Tjetren ta sjell kur te paguj elsaa kredine LoooL.

GEZUAR DHE 1000000000 VITE TE TJERA zemer!

----------


## lisa12

perla dhe une te uroj u befsh 100 vjece fati dhe lumturia te ndjekte kudo ne jete :Lulja3:

----------


## elsaa

Dhe mos e lenshim me aq .... te kutia ke reston e fustanit  :ngerdheshje:  dhe ato te kuqe . hahahhaha 
Ja edhe trendafilat e kuq se shkojne me fustanin ....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime Perla u befsh edhe 100 .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Edhe 100 !!! Fat Dhe Lumturi Kudo !

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Sa të poshtra që jeni miiiiiiiiii, s'iu rrihej pa e hapur temën :xx:  :P s'keni hiç respekt për më të vegjlit :P

Motra ime,

Çuditërisht llapa ime e madhe dhe mendja ime e praptë nuk qënka sot në gjëndje të gjejë mendimet e duhura dhe fjalët e përshtatshme për të të përcjellë urimet që kam në zemër. E meqë thjeshtësia është forma e bukurisë, dua të uroj po kaq thjeshtë:
Gëzuar ditëlindjen!


Të uroj më të mirën në jetë, ashtu si edhe një vajzë e mrekullueshme si ti e meriton. Të dëshiroj shëndet së pari dhe harmoni shpirtërore dhe po ashtu uroj që ky vit i ri i jetës tënde të jetë i mbarë e të jetë një rrugë e bukur dhe e lumtur gjatë shumë viteve të tjera që do pasojnë. Në çdo njërin prej tyre uroj të jesh e lumtur dhe e rrethuar nga dashuria.

Je një në një milion. Ka fat ai që të njeh dhe që ka mundësinë të jetë miku/mikja jote. Ndaj unë sot, të falenderoj që më ke dhënë këtë mundësi.

Të kam shumë xhan.

Kaq me sentimentalizmat për sot:P

----------


## B@Ne

Gezuar dhe 100 vjeçe Perla

----------


## gloreta

Ku humbe mi Perla hajde llokumet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

*Shume urime e m'u befsh 100 vjeç Perlina. 
Qofte nje vit sa me i mbare per ty, ne cdo fushe te jetes tende. 
S'e imagjinoj dot sa shpejte kaloi ky vit, sepse m'u duk sikur t'i bera dje urimet. 
Ditet ikin, por ti rritesh e behesh gjithnje me e ditur e me bukuroshe. 
Gjithe te mirat vogelushja e shoqa ime
Je shume e mire! 
Te perqafoj!*

*Tanti baci!*

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

u befsh 100 vjec fat,lumturi dhe suksese ne jete!po te bej dhurat oren se komletin ta bene

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Dhurata ime për ty :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

U bëfsh 100.

----------


## King_Arthur

dhe 100 te tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar ditelindjen Perla !
Pac vetem mbaresi ne jete. 
Tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat e zemeres !

----------


## no name

_Shumë urime për ty engjellushë, mu bëfsh aq vjeçe sa të do zemra... uroj më të mirën në jetë për ty! Paç fat, shëndet, mbarësi dhe lumturi/harmoni pa fund. Qoftë një vit i mbarë ky dhe të tjerët që do vinë nga pas... suksese në shkollë dhe në ç'do aspekt tjetër të jetës tënde. :)

Gëzuar..._






> Je një në një milion. Ka fat ai që të njeh dhe që ka mundësinë të jetë miku/mikja jote. Ndaj unë sot, të falenderoj që më ke dhënë këtë mundësi.
> 
> Të kam shumë xhan.


_Copy paste, vetëm një korigjim të voçkël... s'je 1 në 1 milion; po 2. Njishi është i zënë haha :p puçççççççççççççççççç


Ja dhe ëmbëlsira në fund, siç je dhe vet ti.  :)_

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Gezuar Fat Dhe Lumturi Ne Jeten Tende,Enderrat e Tuja Qofshin Realitet Pergjithmone!!

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## e panjohura

_
Qofshin vitet ne vijim,vitet e lumturis dhe suksesit Tuaj!I gezofsh edhe sa te duash vet,gjithmone e lumtur!_ :Lulja3:

----------


## riza2008

*Perla ta gëzosh ditlindjen dhe 100 të tjera festofsh me miq e ata që dëshiron zemra jote.*

----------

